# Cuanto gana un Ingeniero Electrónico recién egresado?



## House (Ago 21, 2005)

Hola a todos, les escribo desde Cali - Colombia.

Estoy recién egresado de la universidad como ingeniero electrónico, y me gustaría que me dieran una referencia de cuanto puede ganar un ingeniero electrónico mensualmente. Tengo esta duda porque en algunos clasificados piden que se indique la aspiración salarial, y no quiero pecar por ingenuo y pedir menos o mas de lo que en promedio se puede ganar en esta profesión.

Les agradezco mucho respuestas.


----------



## CARLOS MARTIN (Ago 25, 2005)

DESGRACIADAMENTE EL MERCADO LABORAL NO ES EL OPTIMO Y ES SUELDO NO DEPENDE DE LA CATEGORÍA SI NO DE LO QUE ESTES DISPUESTO A COBRAR POR REALIZAR UN TRABAJO.
DE TODAS LAS FORMAS DEBES LUCHAR POR LO QUE CREES QUE ES JUSTO.


----------



## rony pinto (Sep 11, 2005)

hey ponte el salario q crees tu que mereces y si no te resulta ponte por el suelo y has como muchos q se ganan una miseria con tal de conseguir experiencia para despues vorverse a tirar al ruedo


----------



## shadowil (Jun 26, 2009)

MariosOs mira no te compliques, si le vas a trabajar a otro, es decir, si vas a ser  empleado NUNCA te van a pagar lo que te mereces. Lo que debes de hacer es trabajar como independiente y crear tu propia organicazacion, asi vas a ganar mas, bueno si sabes hacer negocios. Recuerda que los ingenieros estan para resolver problemas y tu sabes que en nuestro pais si que los hay. Gana dinero resolviendo problemas!


----------

